# Discus Feeding Frenzy



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Some quick pics I took while feeding beefheart a few minutes ago.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm good! 

where did you get the little yellow guys?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The yellowish red ones are from Sam in Richmond Hill.

The parents are Marlboro Red x Mandarin Passion


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice pics, Brian. Looks like you've got them hooked on your beefheart. Just a small correction: the yellowish ones are actually from *mandarin passion x red melon* parents, not marlboro red. They're still young and should develop more red as they get older. Red melons are a more refined version of marlboro red with less pepper and usually little to no blue striations. Mandarin passion is a further refinement which has been crossed with non-pigeon golden discus. That's why they're sometimes called "golden red melons". The fry are the pleasing yellowish-gold thanks to this lineage. Just thought you'd like some background on the fish


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh so nice to see them doing well for you. That cross is a beautiful one..


----------

